
Facebook deserted by millions of users in biggest markets - uladzislau
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/apr/28/facebook-loses-users-biggest-markets
======
mtgx
When you lose the core users/early adopter types (the ones that used Facebook
the most since early on), it's only a matter of time before it spreads to the
mainstream.

The decline may be "hidden" in its early days, if Facebook keeps growing in
_new_ markets. But the trend remains. It's that happened to RIM, too. They
were growing _overall_ (globally) years after the iPhone came out, but losing
users in its core markets, which meant it was only a matter of time before the
same trend spread to the new markets, too, the ones recently conquered.

